# a poll help me please



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

help me by voting!        

help me name her...lol :lol:


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

i like daisy


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i voted sarafine  

kisses nat


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

She definitely looks like a daisy! :toothy4:


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

I vote for Sophie!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I voted Lacey because of her adorable ruffley hair


----------



## krissy (Mar 3, 2005)

I think Lacey is super cute!


----------



## krissy (Mar 3, 2005)

I think Lacey is super cute!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lacey lacey lacey!!!!


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

I vote for Daisy! She looks like a Daisy to me, and they're some of my favourite flowers!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I voted for Sophie. I think she looks like a Sophie. But you can definitely name her Lacey if you want. I happen to like that name as you can see.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

TuckersMom said:


> I vote for Sophie!



ME TOO


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

I voted Lacey...Daisy is cute too but Jessica Simpson's dog is named Lacey, and its really common.


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

jessicas simpsons dog is named daisy.


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

i think she meant daisy  :lol:


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Ya'll it's between Lacey and Sophie so keep voting please


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

nikki said:


> jessicas simpsons dog is named daisy.


Oops, yea I meant Daisy   .


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

nikki said:


> She definitely looks like a daisy! :toothy4:


I agree!!!


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

ChiMom1510, I'm so curious to know if you've chosen a name for your little girl yet?


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

She looks like a Lacey to me!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

lacey

L A C E Y! GOOOOOOOOOO LACEY!!! XXXX


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

Shei is the color of a beautiful DAISY! :wave: :wave: 

Davena


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

my mom and i decided on Buffy ...... i know but my mom didnt like anything i liked and so her full name is *BUFFY ANN COOPER* How original huh? :lol:


----------



## nikki (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, all those votes for nothin. :lol: Owell, buffy is a cute name.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

buffy !!! i like the name !! ....i hope she's not a slayer tough :wink:  

kisses nat


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

:lol: :lol: that's what I was thinking lol :lol:


----------

